# please read this



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

at 11:50 tonight Isabella passed away, this is because of me, i made a very stupid mistake. i thought it would be perfectly ok to house two females together. tonight i came home to find Isabella lying flat by her water dish , so i picked her up to see what was the matter., she was very limp and lifeless, i noticed she was missing her right ear, all of it had been chewed off by Kaila. Isabella had the beginning of WHS and lost partial use of her left back leg, Isabella was a lover and never a fighter, and was not able/ didn't know how to defend herself. she went into shock, and died shortly after. she couldn't eat, or drink, she began dry heaving. 

THIS IS A WARNING
no matter what anyone tells you, please do not place hedgehogs of very different ages in the same living space, i feel like this could have been avoided if it wasn't for my stupid mistake. Kaila is only 5 months old today, Isabella was 4. 
please learn from my experience, i would never want this to happen again.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. True, even females can fight.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

im sorry, u gave her a very good life, u are both in my prayers


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry!!  
I do thank you for the warning too.
I've been letting 2 of my girls stay in the play pen when I run to to store.
And I've been letting my new 10 week old stay in the cage with one of the other girls. Until I read this.
They have never showed any aggression to one another at all but I don't leave them together unless I'm in the room.
Especially the baby because she is really shy around the other girls. So if they wanted to start something I don't know if she would even try to defend herself.

Thank you,
And I'm very sorry for you loss.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

HedgieIsabella said:


> no matter what anyone tells you, please do not place hedgehogs of very different ages in the same living space, i feel like this could have been avoided if it wasn't for my stupid mistake. Kaila is only 5 months old today, Isabella was 4.
> please learn from my experience, i would never want this to happen again.


I've placed younger and older hedgehogs together and they've successfully cohabitated their entire lives. I've paired giant economy size girls with tiny girls and they've been best friends. Size and age are irrelevant. Your situation happened because one hedgehog couldn't get away from the other. Whether there were signs that you ignored or missed is something we'll never know. Your lack of experience may play into too. But to broadcast a "warning" about something that isn't true is, IMHO, reckless.

Every female pairing that I've done has worked but there are females that I'd never try to pair up. And every single one was a rescue or a rehome, most with unknown backgrounds and some with no known history.

When pairing females there have to be two hides, two sleeping places, two food bowls, two water bowls, etc. AND there should be much observation. Both hedgehogs should have places to escape harrassment and I make sure there are two wheels. Eventually you can cut down on food bowls and water bowls but you will always need two places for them to sleep in case they have a falling out. They also need a large enough cage so that they can have their own space if they need it.

I feel bad for the hedgehog who is going to be rehomed through no fault of her own but hopefully she'll go to a decent home that understands she's a hedgehog, not a tiny human in quill coat.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> HedgieIsabella said:
> 
> 
> > no matter what anyone tells you, please do not place hedgehogs of very different ages in the same living space, i feel like this could have been avoided if it wasn't for my stupid mistake. Kaila is only 5 months old today, Isabella was 4.
> ...


 Making her feel worse is not going to help anything..I think showing some support is the way to go.
Sorry for your loss HedgieIsabella


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Making her feel worse is not going to help anything..I think showing some support is the way to go.
> Sorry for your loss HedgieIsabella


Which is why I didn't post this in "Memorial" but as a rebuttal in "General Questions". This is an appropriate forum for this.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

HedgeMom said:


> Which is why I didn't post this in "Memorial" but as a rebuttal in "General Questions". This is an appropriate forum for this.


There is no need for a rebuttal. They weren't arguing for anything at all. Simply sharing an experience. That is fantastic you have housed females together without a negative consequence but this unfortunate situation is just proof that that doesn't work all the time with all girls. Acting superior because it works for you is unnecessary at this time. I understand that you didn't post it in the memorial but that doesn't make it helpful at all.

I think that posting a warning is fair just because it cautions people to realize that housing two together will not always work. And how do you know that they are inexperienced or didn't provide hiding places? I'm sorry but I see you often go out and attack people on here and all but call them incompetent and I just couldn't keep my mouth shut anymore. I just feel that your response was rude and unnecessary.

HedgieIsabella, I am sorry for your loss. I hope that you find it in your heart to forgive Kaila, I doubt it was something she did against you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jabment said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why I didn't post this in "Memorial" but as a rebuttal in "General Questions". This is an appropriate forum for this.
> ...


post has been removed


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep the thread on topic please.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Keep the thread on topic please.


Sorry..I have removed my post.


----------

